

Vole - a decentralized social network - ap22213
http://vole.cc/

======
Jonovono
Cool! Any plan to hook this into Tent or something similar (if that would make
sense)?

------
lazylizard
[https://nightweb.net/](https://nightweb.net/) ???

------
joyeuse6701
Looks cool, maybe I'll contribute

------
newlog
Why this when Diaspora exists?

~~~
PavlovsCat
Because the more the merrier?

~~~
contingencies
I always thought cats were solitary creatures.

~~~
anthonyb
They're also sarcastic.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I wasn't though, I really think it's too early to worry about fragmentation or
anything like that. Throw many approaches and microformats for exchange of
data for all at the wall, see what sticks.. even if just to avoid local
optima.

Having " _the_ one and only way to have a decentralized social network" kinda
would defeat the purpose, no?

